# Fertilizer



## TurfML

With spring coming up quickly, what will everyone be using for fertilizer this year? I'm thinking of spoon feeding this year but trying to figure out what I want to use. Let me know what y'all are using and how you're applying it!


----------



## Mightyquinn

If you are going to spray nothing beats Urea (46-0-0) for bang for your buck and it easily dissolves in water. Not sure what else you are looking for?


----------



## jack_boombastic

@Mightyquinn Can 1lb of 46-0-0 be really dissolved in a 1 gallon pump sprayer? Not that I have attempted this but always thought you need a 1 gallon of water to dissolve 1/4lb of 46-0-0. Read this somewhere...can you please clarify? Also if grass is still dormant, wouldn't applying Urea be of no use to the grass?


----------



## Mightyquinn

Yes, it should dissolve in the water just fine but that solution would need to be watered in immediately after application to prevent any damage to the grass.

Yes, you don't want to start fertilizing until the lawn is mostly green otherwise you are basically wasting the fertilizer.


----------



## TurfML

Mightyquinn said:


> If you are going to spray nothing beats Urea (46-0-0) for bang for your buck and it easily dissolves in water. Not sure what else you are looking for?


I have a sprayer and have looked into this I just get worried about screwing something up LOL. I really do need to look into spraying more as it's less per application. Do you have a link to where you would buy this urea?? As always thanks for the help @Mightyquinn


----------



## Mightyquinn

Your most bang for your buck is going to be finding it locally at a farm supply or seed store. Also look at your local Site One or Ewing Irrigation. Last time I bought some it was about $25 for 50 lbs. I know Home Depot sells some but you have to order it online just do a search for 46-0-0 and it should come up.


----------



## TurfML

Mightyquinn said:


> Your most bang for your buck is going to be finding it locally at a farm supply or seed store. Also look at your local Site One or Ewing Irrigation. Last time I bought some it was about $25 for 50 lbs. I know Home Depot sells some but you have to order it online just do a search for 46-0-0 and it should come up.


Would you still use the same measurement as you would for granular? For instance 46-0-0 for my 3,200 sq ft would need 3.5 pounds total for .5 pounds of nitrogen per 1k.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Yes, it would be the same.


----------



## TurfML

Mightyquinn said:


> Yes, it would be the same.


And I'm guessing 1 pound fert to 1 gallon of water?


----------



## Grizzly Adam

I am looking at a combo of Max Lawn Lawn Food (urea based, I get it at cost through work) and Milo. I hit a real nice sale last year on the milo.


----------



## Mightyquinn

TurfML said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it would be the same.
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm guessing 1 pound fert to 1 gallon of water?
Click to expand...

Not necessarily, that is a very strong dilution to put down and like I mentioned earlier that it has the potential to burn the grass leaves if you don't water it in immediately after. When spraying fertilizer you may be able to get away with less than you would have with granular. It's better to start low and more often then heavy and infrequent.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Grizzly Adam said:


> I am looking at a combo of Max Lawn Lawn Food (urea based, I get it at cost through work) and Milo. I hit a real nice sale last year on the milo.


Are you talking about Scott's Green Max?


----------



## Grizzly Adam

Mightyquinn said:


> Grizzly Adam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking at a combo of Max Lawn Lawn Food (urea based, I get it at cost through work) and Milo. I hit a real nice sale last year on the milo.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about Scott's Green Max?
Click to expand...

Nope, Max Lawn by EC Grow in Eau Claire, WI. They also make some store brands like Hardware Hank and Menards Premium.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Is it 100% water soluble?

BTW, I deleted your multiple post


----------



## Keepem Turnin

Mightyquinn said:


> Yes, it would be the same.


I'm looking at spraying ammonium sulfate 21-0-0 for the first time this year. I have 2500 square feet. Looking to spoon feed. I was thinking 3 pounds of AS in 4 gallons of water per app every 2 weeks. That would be .24 pounds of N per app. You think that is enough?


----------



## Mightyquinn

Keepem Turnin said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it would be the same.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at spraying ammonium sulfate 21-0-0 for the first time this year. I have 2500 square feet. Looking to spoon feed. I was thinking 3 pounds of AS in 4 gallons of water per app every 2 weeks. That would be .24 pounds of N per app. You think that is enough?
Click to expand...

I think that is a good starting point as every lawn is going to be different and require different amounts so you could start with that and then adjust up or down from there once you see the results. I have found that AMS tends to burn a little easier than Urea so just keep that in mind when spraying. You can either use more water in your solution or water it in shortly after application to give yourself more insurance against burning.


----------



## Grizzly Adam

Mightyquinn said:


> Is it 100% water soluble?
> 
> BTW, I deleted your multiple post


It is urea nitrogen with the following asterisk: * 6.5% slowly available urea nitrogen from Poly Coated Sulfur
Coated Urea.

I am not sure if it is 100% water soluble or not. Please give your thoughts and why this would be important.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Grizzly Adam said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it 100% water soluble?
> 
> BTW, I deleted your multiple post
> 
> 
> 
> It is urea nitrogen with the following asterisk: * 6.5% slowly available urea nitrogen from Poly Coated Sulfur
> Coated Urea.
> 
> I am not sure if it is 100% water soluble or not. Please give your thoughts and why this would be important.
Click to expand...

It probably is NOT 100% water soluble since it has PCU which won't dissolve in water. I was under the assumption that you were wanting to spray this fertilizer, if I was wrong then disregard.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer

Keepem Turnin said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it would be the same.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at spraying ammonium sulfate 21-0-0 for the first time this year. I have 2500 square feet. Looking to spoon feed. I was thinking 3 pounds of AS in 4 gallons of water per app every 2 weeks. That would be .24 pounds of N per app. You think that is enough?
Click to expand...

How did you come up with ".24 pounds of N per app"? I'm getting a different result, not by much, just different.


----------



## Redtwin

I'm getting different math as well.

3 lbs of AS = .63 lbs of N (3 X .21 = .63)
.63 lbs N / 4 gallons = *.1575* lbs N/gallon

That's actually a really good rate for AS spoon feeding assuming you're putting down 1 gallon per 1000sf.

EDIT: I think I see why @Keepem Turnin had a different rate. He was applying the 4 gallons to only 2500sf. That would be about .25lbs N/1000sf.


----------



## DeepC

Mightyquinn said:


> TurfML said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it would be the same.
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm guessing 1 pound fert to 1 gallon of water?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not necessarily, that is a very strong dilution to put down and like I mentioned earlier that it has the potential to burn the grass leaves if you don't water it in immediately after. When spraying fertilizer you may be able to get away with less than you would have with granular. It's better to start low and more often then heavy and infrequent.
Click to expand...

So just to add a little to mightyquin's suggestions, you can spray Urea up to .23 lbs/1000sqft and not water it in. I see you are going to be using pgr too so I suggest add that to your pgr application for ease. I personally would not be putting down 1lb per 1000/month. Thats too much if you are trying to restrict growth using Pgr.
Just suggestions to help...


----------



## Redtwin

Agree. 1 pound fert to 1 gallon would be .46 lbs of N per 1000sf. That's way too much for foliar applications. Like @DeepC recommended above, I would add the urea to each application of PGR. By using the spoonfeed rates, you eliminate any growth spurts. You can actually over-fertilize your way through a PGR if you push too hard. I will be adding 1 pound of urea to each of my 4-gallon tank mixes each time I put down T-Nex.


----------



## GA250

So if the apps only consist of Urea then are you worried about P and K? Wouldn't this be considered an imbalance to the soil? Guess this has a lot to do w/ your soil sample results


----------



## Redtwin

It should be based on your soil sample but I also use a balanced fertilizer every 90ish days during the growing season. It's not as regular as the usual urea spoon feeding because I have to really watch the weather and dodge the storms. The nitrogen is the gas pedal. I try to keep it consistent. I'm not always successful.


----------



## Keepem Turnin

Lawn Whisperer said:


> Keepem Turnin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it would be the same.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at spraying ammonium sulfate 21-0-0 for the first time this year. I have 2500 square feet. Looking to spoon feed. I was thinking 3 pounds of AS in 4 gallons of water per app every 2 weeks. That would be .24 pounds of N per app. You think that is enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did you come up with ".24 pounds of N per app"? I'm getting a different result, not by much, just different.
Click to expand...

3x.21 =.63
.63 /2.5= .252
You're right. I don't know what I did the first time. Did you get .252?


----------



## Lawn Whisperer

Keepem Turnin said:


> Lawn Whisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keepem Turnin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at spraying ammonium sulfate 21-0-0 for the first time this year. I have 2500 square feet. Looking to spoon feed. I was thinking 3 pounds of AS in 4 gallons of water per app every 2 weeks. That would be .24 pounds of N per app. You think that is enough?
> 
> 
> 
> How did you come up with ".24 pounds of N per app"? I'm getting a different result, not by much, just different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3x.21 =.63
> .63 /2.5= .252
> You're right. I don't know what I did the first time. Did you get .252?
Click to expand...

Yes, I got .252. It's not much but it can make a difference if your calculating your annual N input. The only thing I could think of is you might have used 20% instead of 21% for AMS.

In regards to your your original question, foliar .25N/k is the most I would spray. Using more carrier (water) will be better in your case since you can just fill up a 4 gallon container. I normally spray in the late afternoon, leave it on the leaves for at least 4 hours, then water in the morning. Try to make two passes in perpendicular directions. If you have remaining solution after two passes, re-fill the sprayer with water halfway (2 gallons) and do another pass on the whole lawn.


----------



## DeepC

GA250 said:


> So if the apps only consist of Urea then are you worried about P and K? Wouldn't this be considered an imbalance to the soil? Guess this has a lot to do w/ your soil sample results


I use granular P and K every 6-8 weeks from soil test results 
Kmag 0-0-22-22S-11MG
Monoammonium phosphate 11-52-0


----------



## ag_fishing

With nitrogen/fertilizer prices skyrocketing, I haven't decided. I might do just a few slow releases and that's it. Urea is now $62 per bag at site one vs $31 last year


----------



## Halldylan

Sticking with my tractor supply specials. 15-0-0 with iron and 18-3-4. Can't beat it money wise


----------



## Grizzly Adam

Halldylan said:


> Sticking with my tractor supply specials. 15-0-0 with iron and 18-0-4. Can't beat it money wise


What are your actives?


----------



## Halldylan

Grizzly Adam said:


> Halldylan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sticking with my tractor supply specials. 15-0-0 with iron and 18-0-4. Can't beat it money wise
> 
> 
> 
> What are your actives?
Click to expand...

18-3-4 is Urea-triazone, potassium acetate and ammonium polyphosphate

15-0-0 is 6% chelated iron and urea


----------



## Alphaone

I'll be applying Resurge, its a Helena Product, that has the humic acid, as well as Lesco CarbonPro granular in spring. then follow up with my N. with all the micros from the first products i'm hoping i can keep to a lower N(about .75/k) and use iron for color so my growth isn't too crazy from the N


----------



## Bombers

Halldylan said:


> Grizzly Adam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halldylan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sticking with my tractor supply specials. 15-0-0 with iron and 18-0-4. Can't beat it money wise
> 
> 
> 
> What are your actives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 18-3-4 is Urea-triazone, potassium acetate and ammonium polyphosphate
> 
> 15-0-0 is 6% chelated iron and urea
Click to expand...

Got a link or is this a regional product?


----------



## Halldylan

Bombers said:


> Halldylan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grizzly Adam said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are your actives?
> 
> 
> 
> 18-3-4 is Urea-triazone, potassium acetate and ammonium polyphosphate
> 
> 15-0-0 is 6% chelated iron and urea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got a link or is this a regional product?
Click to expand...

For somereason I can't attach the link. But if you go to the TS website and type in "hay maker" that will get you to the 18-3-4 and searching chelated iron will get you the 15-0-0. Should note they're both liquids


----------



## Bombers

Halldylan said:


> Bombers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halldylan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 18-3-4 is Urea-triazone, potassium acetate and ammonium polyphosphate
> 
> 15-0-0 is 6% chelated iron and urea
> 
> 
> 
> Got a link or is this a regional product?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For somereason I can't attach the link. But if you go to the TS website and type in "hay maker" that will get you to the 18-3-4 and searching chelated iron will get you the 15-0-0. Should note they're both liquids
Click to expand...

Thanks! Looking to transition to liquid fert as I'm already spraying PGR. How does this work out to getting .25-.50 lb of N/1000 sq ft down per application? Label says 6 oz/1000 for lawns so I'm assuming I'm getting the label rate of 18-3-4 every 6 ounces?


----------



## GA250

Following


----------



## Halldylan

Bombers said:


> Halldylan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bombers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a link or is this a regional product?
> 
> 
> 
> For somereason I can't attach the link. But if you go to the TS website and type in "hay maker" that will get you to the 18-3-4 and searching chelated iron will get you the 15-0-0. Should note they're both liquids
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Looking to transition to liquid fert as I'm already spraying PGR. How does this work out to getting .25-.50 lb of N/1000 sq ft down per application? Label says 6 oz/1000 for lawns so I'm assuming I'm getting the label rate of 18-3-4 every 6 ounces?
Click to expand...

The 6oz gets you just under .25lbs. 13oz gets you .5 of the 18-3-4. The 15-0-0 is .2lbs for 6oz. So typically I'll spray the 15-0-0 with my PGR application and then follow it up 2 weeks later with 6oz of the 18-3-4 which gives you just under .5lbs a month


----------



## GA250

@Halldylan thanks for the insight. For the price I will definitely be giving these a try. I'm growing tired of inaccurate granule applications


----------



## Mightyquinn

Would someone mind explaining how 6oz=.2 lbs of Nitrogen?

I've looked at the label and all I can see is the weight which is 26 lbs for 2.5 gallons so for an 18-3-4 that means 18% by weight is Nitrogen which means there is only 4.68 lbs of Nitrogen in the bottle. So for every 4.25 oz of fertilizer you apply 1 oz of Nitrogen. So for you to get the .2 lbs of Nitrogen(3.2 oz) you are claiming you would need to apply 13-14 oz/M.

Please check my math as I may be wrong and looking at it differently. From my experience, pre mixed liquid fertilizer is not cost effective especially slow release.


----------



## Easyluck

@Mightyquinn math looks good.

(Application rate * total liquid ounces) / (total weight of liquid * % of element) = ounces per 1000 sqft

So 0.2lbs of N (64/4.68) is 13.675 ounces of product.


----------



## Halldylan

Mightyquinn said:


> Would someone mind explaining how 6oz=.2 lbs of Nitrogen?
> 
> I've looked at the label and all I can see is the weight which is 26 lbs for 2.5 gallons so for an 18-3-4 that means 18% by weight is Nitrogen which means there is only 4.68 lbs of Nitrogen in the bottle. So for every 4.25 oz of fertilizer you apply 1 oz of Nitrogen. So for you to get the .2 lbs of Nitrogen(3.2 oz) you are claiming you would need to apply 13-14 oz/M.
> 
> Please check my math as I may be wrong and looking at it differently. From my experience, pre mixed liquid fertilizer is not cost effective especially slow release.


Totally forgot it was a 2.5 gallon jug. Didn't have my app rates written down and i just had a kid so my brains a little foggy haha


----------



## TurfML

When y'all are talking about Urea 46-0-0 is it something like this?

Easy Peasy Urea Fertilizer- 46-0-0 Plant Food 5 Pound Bag https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071WCW6P7/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_i_EE9YHV36RZ65BZ835HYG


----------



## Mightyquinn

TurfML said:


> When y'all are talking about Urea 46-0-0 is it something like this?
> 
> Easy Peasy Urea Fertilizer- 46-0-0 Plant Food 5 Pound Bag https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071WCW6P7/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_i_EE9YHV36RZ65BZ835HYG


Yes, that is the good stuff  You can usually find it locally for $15-$30 for a 50 lb bag. I know that Home Depot is selling a 40 lb box for $33 and free shipping but it looks like it has a long lead time right now. Fertilizer is something you generally don't want to have shipped as it makes it very expensive.

It will dissolve easily in water and is easy to measure for whatever application rate you want.


----------



## Redtwin

Mightyquinn said:


> Would someone mind explaining how 6oz=.2 lbs of Nitrogen?


I almost started a new thread with this exact question. I was looking at some 20-20-20 and it kept talking about ppm and nothing about pounds of NPK.


----------



## GA250

@Mightyquinn

Your findings in the TS fertilizer took the wind out of my sails. I was hopeful it would help correct my soil balance

Current samples for P is 22lbs/acre and K is 78lbs/ acre. Georgia extensions recommends 15lbs/1k of 10-10-10 and regular feeding of 16-4-8 monthly. My PH is siting at 6.7. Do you have suggestions for liquid apps as I will be implementing PGR this year. Your help is appreciated sir


----------



## Mightyquinn

GA250 said:


> @Mightyquinn
> 
> Your findings in the TS fertilizer took the wind out of my sails. I was hopeful it would help correct my soil balance
> 
> Current samples for P is 22lbs/acre and K is 78lbs/ acre. Georgia extensions recommends 15lbs/1k of 10-10-10 and regular feeding of 16-4-8 monthly. My PH is siting at 6.7. Do you have suggestions for liquid apps as I will be implementing PGR this year. Your help is appreciated sir


I use Urea (46-0-0) and Potassium Nitrate(14-0-46)as my main source of sprayable fertilizer and mix my own accordingly. For the P you will need to find some soluble DAP(18-46-0). I know Home Depot sells some at a decent price but beyond that you will need to find it locally, most likely at a farm supply place like Nutrien/Crop Production Services or a landscape supply store. Just Google and phone calls will be your best friend.

Don't get too caught up in the numbers as you don't need exactly what they recommend just something close and you will be fine.


----------



## Bombers

Mightyquinn said:


> TurfML said:
> 
> 
> 
> When y'all are talking about Urea 46-0-0 is it something like this?
> 
> Easy Peasy Urea Fertilizer- 46-0-0 Plant Food 5 Pound Bag https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071WCW6P7/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_i_EE9YHV36RZ65BZ835HYG
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is the good stuff  You can usually find it locally for $15-$30 for a 50 lb bag. I know that Home Depot is selling a 40 lb box for $33 and free shipping but it looks like it has a long lead time right now. Fertilizer is something you generally don't want to have shipped as it makes it very expensive.
> 
> It will dissolve easily in water and is easy to measure for whatever application rate you want.
Click to expand...

I didn't even realize the lead time was a month until you pointed it out lol. I guess I need to order as the lead time extends each day I wait. 
Also, I read that you got leaf burn with straight AS. I was gonna do straight AS due to alkaline soil, but instead, I plan to buy urea and AS and do a 1:1 ratio to get .25 lb/N per 1k every PGR app. Is that a sound approach?


----------



## Mightyquinn

If you are spraying at 1 gallon/M then I would try to avoid spraying AMS as that will be conducive to leaf tip burn. Maybe look into spraying some citric acid to help lower your pH. There is a thread on TLF about it. I would also recommend trying to use AMS yourself to see what you get, I just know on my lawn that it didn't take much to get brown tips after spraying and urea seems like a safer alternative plus it's more cost effective than AMS.


----------



## GA250

Mightyquinn said:


> GA250 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mightyquinn
> 
> Your findings in the TS fertilizer took the wind out of my sails. I was hopeful it would help correct my soil balance
> 
> Current samples for P is 22lbs/acre and K is 78lbs/ acre. Georgia extensions recommends 15lbs/1k of 10-10-10 and regular feeding of 16-4-8 monthly. My PH is siting at 6.7. Do you have suggestions for liquid apps as I will be implementing PGR this year. Your help is appreciated sir
> 
> 
> 
> I use Urea (46-0-0) and Potassium Nitrate(14-0-46)as my main source of sprayable fertilizer and mix my own accordingly. For the P you will need to find some soluble DAP(18-46-0). I know Home Depot sells some at a decent price but beyond that you will need to find it locally, most likely at a farm supply place like Nutrien/Crop Production Services or a landscape supply store. Just Google and phone calls will be your best friend.
> 
> Don't get too caught up in the numbers as you don't need exactly what they recommend just something close and you will be fine.
Click to expand...

Can I assume you put out the 14-0-6 when you apply PGR?


----------



## Mightyquinn

Usually, it just all depends on what I have applied before and what my lawn is telling me it needs.


----------



## Redtwin

When I sprayed AS, I got leaf burn but nothing that wasn't taken care of in two mows. Once it starts actively growing you shouldn't worry about it. 
The only reason I switch to urea was based on pounds of N per dollar. Burning the tips less was just a minor factor.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer

Potassium Nitrate(14-0-46), not 14-0-6.


GA250 said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> … Potassium Nitrate(14-0-46)as my main source of sprayable fertilizer and mix my own accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I assume you put out the 14-0-6 when you apply PGR?
Click to expand...

A more cost effective way is to spread granular for P and K, then spray N.
A bit more costly is a soluble 20-20-20 used for foliar. I've personally done both depending on the temps and what the lawn needs.


----------



## TurfML

I know this is probably a stupid question but I'm going to ask it lol. With it being my first time spraying fertilizer should I wait for a 75-100% green up? I assume when it's "foliar" applications you need a green blade to absorb the fertilizer?


----------



## Mightyquinn

TurfML said:


> I know this is probably a stupid question but I'm going to ask it lol. With it being my first time spraying fertilizer should I wait for a 75-100% green up? I assume when it's "foliar" applications you need a green blade to absorb the fertilizer?


That would be optimal but what the leaf doesn't get the roots will after it's washed down into the soil. I would wait until it's actively growing before applying any fertilizer.


----------



## TurfML

Mightyquinn said:


> TurfML said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is probably a stupid question but I'm going to ask it lol. With it being my first time spraying fertilizer should I wait for a 75-100% green up? I assume when it's "foliar" applications you need a green blade to absorb the fertilizer?
> 
> 
> 
> That would be optimal but what the leaf doesn't get the roots will after it's washed down into the soil. I would wait until it's actively growing before applying any fertilizer.
Click to expand...

Gotcha. Quinn I'm not far from you. Are you seeing any green up with the warm weather yesterday/today? I've got some poking thru.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I got a little bit poking through here and there but I beat up my lawn pretty good. We got a cold front coming through this weekend so we may lose some of that green up.


----------



## TurfML

Do any of y'all throw down granular to get your PK but spray nitrogen??


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda

TurfML said:


> Do any of y'all throw down granular to get your PK but spray nitrogen??


Most of my PK for the season comes from granular 10-10-10 put down at the beginning of the season and last feedings going into fall. After that, I am spoon feeding urea in a foliar spray. I also spray Main Event iron + micronutrients and PGR.


----------



## TurfML

Cherokee_Bermuda said:


> TurfML said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of y'all throw down granular to get your PK but spray nitrogen??
> 
> 
> 
> Most of my PK for the season comes from granular 10-10-10 put down at the beginning of the season and last feedings going into fall. After that, I am spoon feeding urea in a foliar spray. I also spray Main Event iron + micronutrients and PGR.
Click to expand...

This sounds like what I will be attempting this year. A balanced fertilizer until summer, then spraying urea mixed with micronutrients. Hope it comes out ok being my first year spraying instead of only spreading lol


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda

TurfML said:


> Cherokee_Bermuda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TurfML said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of y'all throw down granular to get your PK but spray nitrogen??
> 
> 
> 
> Most of my PK for the season comes from granular 10-10-10 put down at the beginning of the season and last feedings going into fall. After that, I am spoon feeding urea in a foliar spray. I also spray Main Event iron + micronutrients and PGR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This sounds like what I will be attempting this year. A balanced fertilizer until summer, then spraying urea mixed with micronutrients. Hope it comes out ok being my first year spraying instead of only spreading lol
Click to expand...

I changed last year for my first full season of spraying and loved the difference. I felt like I had much better control of where and when I was feeding and encouraging growth. With granular, I always hoped I got good coverage. Spraying I know I do.


----------



## Bombers

I'm switching it up as well. Going to do a full lb of macro with 10-10-10 split into 2-3 apps and switch to spraying urea and SOP at 20-0-10 rate every time I do my PGR app. Will probably adjust K up if peak summer has a long stretch of heat and drought for that hardiness.


----------



## TigerKnight

I am going to be using milo and GreeneCharge this season. I am going to be working more on my soil health than anything.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I plan on sticking to my 100% liquid program as I have Urea, Potassium Nitrate and some soluble 20-20-20 I plan to use. i have never tried to track down soluble Phosphorus before since I haven't really needed it but my recent soil test says I do so I plan on adding that, hence the 20-20-20.

I have enjoyed spraying fertilizer so much more than spreading it as I can tailor my application to what the lawn needs and not be at the mercy of the weather plus going Reel Low doesn't really play well with granular products.


----------



## TurfML

Would you still use the same method say for a 10-10-10 granular as a you would a 10-10-10 liquid? If I wanted to spray fert say a 5-10-10 liquid fert. How would I calculate how much N I wanted to put out?


----------



## Mightyquinn

TurfML said:


> Would you still use the same method say for a 10-10-10 granular as a you would a 10-10-10 liquid? If I wanted to spray fert say a 5-10-10 liquid fert. How would I calculate how much N I wanted to put out?


You would need to read the label on the liquid nitrogen bottle to see how many pounds of product is per gallons. I think everyone is different and can vary from product to product.


----------



## cyrjm

I'm thinking of using this plus my local Milorganite alternative (worm poop) and 36-0-0 Green Charm from HD...that a good strategy? Also wondering if this would be any good for Bermuda?

https://www.siteone.com/en/510459-nutrients-plus-organicorganic-base-fertilizer-16-2-3-screami/p/425540


----------



## gkaneko

I started using souther ag 20-20-20 water soluble fertilizer. I use hose end sprayer and use light doses of 1/2 cup per 1000sqft.. I also add in a micro nutrient fertilizer to go with it. It's been working pretty well.

I tried feature in the hose end sprayer but it kept getting clogged. anyone got any solutions (pun intended) for that?


----------



## Bombers

gkaneko said:


> I started using souther ag 20-20-20 water soluble fertilizer. I use hose end sprayer and use light doses of 1/2 cup per 1000sqft.. I also add in a micro nutrient fertilizer to go with it. It's been working pretty well.
> 
> I tried feature in the hose end sprayer but it kept getting clogged. anyone got any solutions (pun intended) for that?


Run your premix through a cheesecloth or mesh paint filter. Or remove the filter at the end of the suction hose of the sprayer.


----------



## Jespinoza

I am using 18-0-4 spoon feeding at .25lb per 1000sqft every week. Also I am doing a liquid fertilizer on the 1st and 15 of each month. My front HOC is 3/8 and the back is 1/2.


----------



## kmbell3837

Mightyquinn said:


> I plan on sticking to my 100% liquid program as I have Urea, Potassium Nitrate and some soluble 20-20-20 I plan to use. i have never tried to track down soluble Phosphorus before since I haven't really needed it but my recent soil test says I do so I plan on adding that, hence the 20-20-20.
> 
> I have enjoyed spraying fertilizer so much more than spreading it as I can tailor my application to what the lawn needs and not be at the mercy of the weather plus going Reel Low doesn't really play well with granular products.


Do you use a backpack, tow behind, push, or hose-end primarily for applying fert? Trying to branch away from granular for certain applications.


----------



## gkaneko

Bombers said:


> gkaneko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started using souther ag 20-20-20 water soluble fertilizer. I use hose end sprayer and use light doses of 1/2 cup per 1000sqft.. I also add in a micro nutrient fertilizer to go with it. It's been working pretty well.
> 
> I tried feature in the hose end sprayer but it kept getting clogged. anyone got any solutions (pun intended) for that?
> 
> 
> 
> Run your premix through a cheesecloth or mesh paint filter. Or remove the filter at the end of the suction hose of the sprayer.
Click to expand...

thanks, removing the filter might work. Straining before hand would remove the fertilizer.


----------



## Mightyquinn

kmbell3837 said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on sticking to my 100% liquid program as I have Urea, Potassium Nitrate and some soluble 20-20-20 I plan to use. i have never tried to track down soluble Phosphorus before since I haven't really needed it but my recent soil test says I do so I plan on adding that, hence the 20-20-20.
> 
> I have enjoyed spraying fertilizer so much more than spreading it as I can tailor my application to what the lawn needs and not be at the mercy of the weather plus going Reel Low doesn't really play well with granular products.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you use a backpack, tow behind, push, or hose-end primarily for applying fert? Trying to branch away from granular for certain applications.
Click to expand...

I use a push sprayer, it's a 12 gallon tank inside my Spyker 288 120 lb spreader. I have a 3 nozzle boom and a 5 GPM pump.

Franken Sprayer-Mate


----------



## DeepC

Mightyquinn said:


> some soluble 20-20-20 I plan to use.


Which 20-20-20 do you recommend?


----------



## Mightyquinn

There are several soluble 20-20-20's out there. I have Southern AG but I think Peters makes some too.


----------



## bigmks

DeepC said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> some soluble 20-20-20 I plan to use.
> 
> 
> 
> Which 20-20-20 do you recommend?
Click to expand...

https://www.seedworldusa.com/products/lesco-macron-20-20-20-soluble-fertilizer-25-lb
This is what I'm going to use.


----------



## sa1126

I used milorganite and this stuff last year: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Expert-Gardener-Lawn-Fertilizer-Plus-2-Iron-Covers-5-000-sq-ft/703225522

The lawn absolutely exploded after I put down the cheap walmart fertilizer and I was having to cut it every 2 days or so.

Milorganite is all sold out around here so I may try the lowes sunniland equivalent instead.


----------



## Mightyquinn

bigmks said:


> DeepC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> some soluble 20-20-20 I plan to use.
> 
> 
> 
> Which 20-20-20 do you recommend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.seedworldusa.com/products/lesco-macron-20-20-20-soluble-fertilizer-25-lb
> This is what I'm going to use.
Click to expand...

That stuff is pretty pricey, I bet you could call around and find something similar for a lot less locally.


----------



## bigmks

I paid 80$ with shipping. It was 115$ from site one and they didn't carry it so overall I'm satisfied.


----------



## Automate

This https://www.seedworldusa.com/products/20-20-20-soluble-fertilizer-25-lbs?_pos=2&_sid=04ea0256d&_ss=r soluble 20-20-20 is priced much better at Seed World but the shipping cost usually kills the value.


----------



## drcolossus11

Halldylan said:


> Sticking with my tractor supply specials. 15-0-0 with iron and 18-3-4. Can't beat it money wise


Just went online and was able to get a 2.5gal jug for $22.99 local pickup. I really don't need it, but for that price I'll start spraying my neighbors' yards.


----------



## Lawn Noob

I'm using foliar urea and Flagship the rest of this year. I was low on everything last year so threw a lot of cheap 10-10-10. My phos is now in the green per Waypoint and My Soil tests. I only need the N and K.


----------

